# java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused



## huckleberry (22. Sep 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich habe in Problem beim erschaffen eines Socket objekts.


```
final static int COMPORT = 8080;
              localhost = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
                socket = new Socket(localhost, COMPORT);
```

Dort bekomme ich eine IOPException geworfen "java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect"

Was passiert genau beim erschaffen dieses Objekts? 
Muss die Zieladresse erreichbar sein?
Google-Suche ergab, dass der Fehler meist an der Firewall liegt. Bis gestern ging es noch, aber die Policy hat sich dann wahrscheinlich geändert..

Vielen Dank. Gruß Huck


----------



## Niki (22. Sep 2011)

kann auch sein dass der server gerade nicht läuft


----------



## huckleberry (22. Sep 2011)

Also muss die Zieladresse erreichbar sein?
Alternative Socket per UDP?


----------



## Niki (22. Sep 2011)

klar muss das ziel erreichbar sein, wo soll er sich denn sonst hin verbinden wenn auf dem port nichts lauscht.


----------

